# Has anyone done a Sci-Fi theme?



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Looking for ideas on how to do a Sci-fi theme.......


----------



## sweetnothing (Sep 1, 2011)

Oooh! I LOVE sci-fi! I've never done a party with that as theme, but here are a few ideas off the top of my head, depending on your budget:

--Buy some cheap, gauzy/cheesecloth tapestries and this will add some interesting textures and designs to your rooms. You can place either string lights (I suggest green or purple) or glow sticks in them to add odd lighting schemes

--Change out your lightbulbs to green, red, or purple.

--Buy some cheap bottles of all shapes and sizes from your local antique or dollar store and fill them with different liquids (bright green or blue jell-o, water with yellow or green or blue food coloring (play around to figure out the right ratio for your desired look), or tonic water if you're using black lights), then also purchase some cheap rubbery accessories from a party or halloween store (teeth, fingers, skeleton body parts, eyeballs, claws, squids, octopus, anything tentacle-y) and submerge them in the bottles - line them up (like in the bathroom or something) or place them around your house.

--Turn different rooms of your house into different scenes or areas - a spaceship control room of sorts, Area 51/Roswell (with a fake alien body, chain link sections, caution tape, government warning signs, etc.), a lab (futuristic or otherwise), etc.

--Fog machines will add a creepy element - if you use green lights or bright white lights it'll be even creepier

--Glow lights and any neon colored lighting will be ideal for lighting schemes!

--For the food and drinks: jell-o shots (brightly colored), test tube shooters, you could put wine in various science lab-like carafes and measuring devices, or make different wine and beer labels that are cheesy and futuristic, any stuffed mushroom or squash type foods will look futuristic-y... think bright colors, squishy textures and tentacles.

--Anything silvery, shiny and weird will work for adding different textures to rooms. Tinsel is a great option, too. Or reynolds wrap (make sure not to buy the nonstick kind cuz that has labels all over it... just any foil wrap will do)

--Robots. Just put some robots around, whether real or fake. Everybody loves robots.

I suggest watching few classic sci-fi movies or TV shows for inspiration: any Star Trek episode or movie, a few episodes from the Twilight Zone (To Serve Man, Mr. Dingle The Strong, The Invaders, Will the Real Martian Please Stand Up?, The Little People...), Metropolis, Star Wars, Alien, Predator, Blade Runner, The Day The Earth Stood Still, Godzilla, 2001: A Space Odyssey...

Good luck!!  Keep us posted!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Just remember a lot of the "buttons" in the original Star Trek were jelly beans... 

But I guess it depends on if you want retro sci-fi or modern.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We did a Sci-Fi "B" movie theme one year. I printed out posters from dozens of B-type sci-fi movies and plastered them everywhere. In my dining room, I made a cheesy looking "supercomputer" out of celotex, rope lights and various other items. This boxed in our china hutch. 

On the table was an alien autopsey scene. I carved the alien out of laminated sheets of extruded foam and made the abdominal cavity hollow so that plastic containers of salsa and guacamole would fit inside. The foam insulation kept the salsa and guacamole nice and cool. Guests would be able to spoon out the "guts" onto chips and crackers. It was very popular, but grossed some folks out.




















Eric


----------



## sweetnothing (Sep 1, 2011)

Wolfbeard -- Badass! I love it!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Great ideas thank! Keep um coming. Wolfbeard -- great pictures. What did you do for your invite?


----------

